# House for Sale round 2



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/1089061485.html

$65000 / 2br - Lovely Downtown home with turn of the century charm (Springfield)

This quaint four-square home is centrally located in a well established neighborhood. Within walking distance (.75 mile) of Springfield's Historic District where you can catch dinner and a movie. Take a longer stroll (< 2 miles) to Jordan Valley Park to catch a Springfield Cardinals Baseball Game at Hammond's Field, or cool down at the ice park. You're just minutes from all amenities and less than an hour to Branson.

You may e-mail or call (417) 866-5883 (leave message) us with any inquiry. Shown by Appointment only.

More info and pictures are avaiable upon request. This home is currently *NOT* listed with a real estate agent so feel free to make offers. We're moving to new england and need to sell.. All Reasonable offers considered.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

148 views and no inqueries? Any questions I can answer?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I looked because I am nosy, not because I intend to move, but a couple of thoughts came to me. Why do you spend so much time talking about where you can walk to? Makes me think there is no place to park a car. Also, by concentrating on the town it makes me think there is something wrong with the house that you don't want me to know. How many bathrooms? How big is the lot? How modern is the kitchen? How many rooms in total? What type of heat? Updated electric panel? These are the sorts of things I would want to know.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Year built: 1896 Square Footage: 1200
Rooms: 7 Bedrooms: 2 with possible 3rd	
Bath: 1 Lot size: 50â x 150

City Utilities Electric, Gas, Water â Springfield City Sewer

ROOM SIZES

Living Room: 13â x 13â Dining Room/3rd Bedroom: 11â x 13â
Bedroom 1: 13â x 13â Bedroom 2: 11â x 13â
Kitchen: 11â x 15â Pantry: 3â x 4â
Bath: 5â x 8â Laundry: 6â x 13â
*all measurements are estimates.

SPECIAL FEATURES
Narrow plank oak flooring in living, dining, and bedrooms, 7â9â x 6â French doors with beveled glass
Fenced backyard, 1000 sq ft fenced garden area. Included in the sale are a gas range, refrigerator, chest freezer, and washer/dryer set.

RECENT UPDATES
Electrical service upgraded to 200A, New electrical wiring throughout the house, Power to the garage
Ceiling fans in most rooms, complete interior remodel ~90% complete


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

mistletoad said:


> I looked because I am nosy, not because I intend to move, but a couple of thoughts came to me. Why do you spend so much time talking about where you can walk to? Makes me think there is no place to park a car. Also, by concentrating on the town it makes me think there is something wrong with the house that you don't want me to know. How many bathrooms? How big is the lot? How modern is the kitchen? How many rooms in total? What type of heat? Updated electric panel? These are the sorts of things I would want to know.


I figured being close to things would be a + which is why I focus on walking. Theres a long drive you could get 3-4 cars parked.

nothing wrong with the house.. once again just focusing on location.

lot is 50x150

1 bath

7 rooms total

heat is by natural gas floor furnace and natural gas heat stove. 

electric pannel is 200a.. all wiring new since we moved in (about 10 yrs).

I posted more info above and have more pic if anyone is interested just pm, email, call


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

It sounds like a very good house but I think most homesteaders prefer NOT being within easy walking distance except maybe their mailbox. I have a large supermarket 2 blocks away. City hall, library, schools, churches, medical services, restaurants, shopping, etc. are all within an easy walk. The interstate on/off ramps are about 3 blocks away. This may be ideal for a yuppie but it's much too congested for me. I wouldn't list my house on this forum because I don't think homesteaders would even consider living here. 

I look the businesses and services that are closest to where I live and focus on marketing to people who work there. When those companies begin recovering, this will be a great for them to live.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

What a beautiful home and yard. I wish I could say you'll find something that nice here in NE. for $65000, but everything here is pretty pricy unless you get into the northern Maine area.

Taxes (here) are pretty oppressive in most areas too.

What area do you plan to move to?


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

rickd203 said:


> I wouldn't list my house on this forum because I don't think homesteaders would even consider living here.


I'd have to disagree. Making a statement like this without seeing the property or knowing the area is really unfair.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Win07_351 said:


> What a beautiful home and yard. I wish I could say you'll find something that nice here in NE. for $65000, but everything here is pretty pricy unless you get into the northern Maine area.
> 
> Taxes (here) are pretty oppressive in most areas too.
> 
> What area do you plan to move to?


Thank you 

We're planning a move to VT!! Lovely people lovely state..


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

pcdreams said:


> Thank you
> 
> We're planning a move to VT!! Lovely people lovely state..




what part of VT?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by rickd203 
"I wouldn't list my house on this forum because I don't think homesteaders would even consider living here." 




Win07_351 said:


> I'd have to disagree. Making a statement like this without seeing the property or knowing the area is really unfair.


I don't think rickd203 is necessarily off track in this generalization. I used to publish a rural real estate catalog and in all my years of doing that I never got one complaint from a subscriber over not listing more properties in cities. You have to target your market to the right audience or you should expect few responses. I wouldn't think of trying to sell baseball bats to a group of amputees, for instance. There is a reason why urban real estate won't draw much interest on a rural-oriented website: it's the wrong audience. Sure, there's a chance that someone who already lives in the country is sick of it and wants to move back to the city and also lurks on this website, but I wouldn't spend much time trying to find that lonely soul out there.

Just my 2c.

Bruce


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

mldrenen said:


> what part of VT?



We're not certain.. Likely Montpelier or points north. We've got a parcel up near Jay Peak but have to have it tested to see if septic is doable


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Win07_351 said:


> I'd have to disagree. Making a statement like this without seeing the property or knowing the area is really unfair.


I'm referring to my house in this statement. I'm saying that a house in an urban area is probably not going to get much interest from homesteaders. I'm listing my place next week but I wouldn't put much hope on someone on HT buying it.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

We listed our place on this site because we feel that our 9+ acres homestead would appeal to most visitors to this site that are looking to move to SW Virginia and be far enough out on a large enough piece to do a FULL range of homesteading but close enough to a medium city(22 miles Roanoke or 35+ Lynchburg) to have an off site job. Your place sounds like a good spot for a person starting out and just getting their feet wet and growing in their homesteading skills. based on your price and all the"Obama Bucks" out there the monthly mortgage should be very low and The buyers could even sell their excess to the city people. We started out small and have grown over the past 25 years and now when we sell our 9 acre place we will move further out in th county to 40+ acres I wish you well in your sale and your move


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

I talked to pcdreams when this was originally listed, and did a driveby while we were out there. Nice looking place, We used to live in springfield less than 5 miles from this place and our backyard produced a garden that amazed us. Only reason i'm not interested in it is that the wife ended up accepting a job in Little Rock so we could move closer to home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

If I had any money, I'd buy it..when you're in your 60's and live alone, it's sometimes more reasonable to live in the city and have a huge garden to offer veggies to the city folks..IMHO Springfield has much to offer..


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

talked with a real estate agent today and it appears, for the type of economic market we're in, and because we are looking to move it quickly. we need to drop our price.

*New price is $49,900.*

Pm me for pictures and/or more info. The realtor will have a listing up in a few days I'm sure.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Craigslist link has expired, so the photos are not there for possible interested people to see your place. Can you put a link to the Real Estate listing, or put a few photos here so it may help your selling of the place?

Good luck, Angie


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

I've posted some pics on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcdreams/sets/72157617640362584/

I'll post the listing as soon as the agent has it avaiable. they took some pictures yesterday as well and I'm sure they'll be better than the ones I posted 



http://springfield.craigslist.org/reb/1151762932.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love your house, and the kitichen and the windows and the pantry, etc.

I wish it were here and I had the $$.

Angie


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

we do too.. Just wish it was in VT.. Much more tolerable therer


----------

